
GCHQ Holiday Puzzle Part 2 - Praxilla
This is the first of 6 multiple choice questions.<p>On this first one I&#x27;m thinking the answer is SHALLOT...<p>But I haven&#x27;t answered it yet...you must answer ALL 6 correctly to move on to Part 3 of the Christmas Puzzle!<p>Any thoughts? The word &quot;not&quot; in the question is throwing me off.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gchq.gov.uk&#x2F;puzz&#x2F;Pages&#x2F;index.aspx
======
Worricker
[http://phys.org/news/2015-12-british-intelligence-
devilish-c...](http://phys.org/news/2015-12-british-intelligence-devilish-
christmas-puzzle.html)

------
Praxilla
SHALLOT was right!

~~~
DanBC
You get access to q2 no matter what you click in q1.

~~~
Praxilla
Up to Part 5 now...but only on question one "Where" and pretty much stumped by
the others...but fun exercise so far!

